

Ask HN: How could Rails4 help Heroku? - JuDue

Reading the comments on this, I'm sensing different ideas of whether a future Rails' multi-threading can actually help Heroku.<p>Does Unicorn achieve as much as we could hope for from Rails?
======
THINKBEFORE
You have to come down to the source of the problem, trying to solve problems,
not symptoms.

Also please stop reinventing over and over again things that are already
perfectly done - use Erlang or at least reimplement ruby as erlang, then it
will be fine.

Oh, somebody did this already... <http://elixir-lang.org/>

~~~
JuDue
Except this doesn't help a large (compared to erlang) real world user base of
Ruby and Rails.

